# Thoughts on this temp controller?



## nathanvonbeerenstein (20/5/14)

Bought this off ebay on a whim hoping to set up an old fridge as a fermentation chamber, rather than getting an STC-1000 or similar and having to wire it up myself.
What are peoples thoughts? Anyone have any experience or hear of anyone else's?
Cheers,
Nathan
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281238312740


----------



## Blitzer (20/5/14)

They work fine, continue on. People will tell you to try kill yourself with wiring an STC-1000 but this will last long enough to make that $13.99 worth it.

I understand killing yourself is an over exaggeration, but most of are not sparkies.


----------



## gazzagahan (23/10/14)

hi nathan, have you had a chance to try out the controller and does it work? cheers, gaz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/14)

Blitzer said:


> They work fine, continue on. People will tell you to try kill yourself with wiring an STC-1000 but this will last long enough to make that $13.99 worth it.
> I understand killing yourself is an over exaggeration, but most of are not sparkies.


You wont kill yourself with that $14 unit. Got a lot of uses that unit

* AHB does not condone killing people with the STC-1000, mind you, some people have almost killed themselves trying to work out the wirring of the STC-1000


----------



## superstock (23/10/14)

gazzagahan said:


> hi nathan, have you had a chance to try out the controller and does it work? cheers, gaz


Not Nathan, but I have 4 of these, all work fine. 2 are over 2 years old and haven't skipped a beat.


----------



## welly2 (24/10/14)

Looks decent and with the benefit of hindsight, I might have got one of those myself. But I didn't and now I'm the proud owner of a boxed STC-1000, a Ryobi cordless drill, a Dremel and a bunch of other tools I didn't have previously :super:


----------

